# Advice on dump trailer



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a 16' dump trailer, and the length is nice. We use lots of 16' material and it is great to be able to just throw it in without cutting or breaking it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlyons said:


> We have a 16' dump trailer, and the length is nice. We use lots of 16' material and it is great to be able to just throw it in without cutting or breaking it.



Im wondering if the 16ft will be a good idea. I'm gonna call them and find out exact inside length to see if it is dead on 16 as most boards I have are over by at least 1/2" each time.


----------



## KescoNY (May 6, 2015)

I was oppose to getting a 16 ft because we don't normally gather too much debris but i went for it because the price was right I am so glad i did On many occasions we load it up with equipment and 16 ft material. Its just the right size and you get use to that extra 2 feet in tight spaces after awhile Mine has the pull out ramps which is a big plus for me. Keeping the battery charged was an issue so i installed a deep cycle battery and a 60 amp quick connect in case the battery runs low 

Cant seem to upload a picture but its the bri-mar 16ft and i had no issues with the double piston setup in 4+ years


----------



## KescoNY (May 6, 2015)

Here it is Not me in the pic


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Only problem with longer dumps is loading stone and fill. Easy to overload.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Morning Wood said:


> Only problem with longer dumps is loading stone and fill. Easy to overload.


Yep, even my 12 ft is easy to overload. I hauled a load of shredded topsoil home last week for my garden and even that was overweight, and there was room for more. A legal load of pea gravel is not much gravel at all.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll put 5 yards of 3/4" crushed stone in my 12' and I'm sure that is overloaded. 4 is legal. Fill if it is wet I stop at 3. 4 if it's dry.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

We just know how full to fill our trailers depending on material type. C&D= 100%, inerts = 25-33%.


----------

